# Here we go..... skim ice on Skeeter!!!



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Checked mosquito this morning and there is some skim on the bays. Might be fishable by the end of the week.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Checked mosquito this morning and there is some skim on the bays. Might be fishable by the end of the week.


is that at the ramp on the south end of the lake do you know what it's looking like at the bouy line ? thanks for the pics and info


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Its the bay near the ramps. Didn't go up north so I'm not sure about the buoy line. I'll check again tomorrow


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Its the bay near the ramps. Didn't go up north so I'm not sure about the buoy line. I'll check again tomorrow


Ok thanks for the info buddy


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

That looks AWESOME


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Checked again this morning... not much change. I think that tomorrow will see some improvement.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

State park is locked up, but ice is snow covered. Dog park is 75 percent locked up. Looking good for this weekend.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lee in NEOH said:


> State park is locked up, but ice is snow covered. Dog park is 75 percent locked up. Looking good for this weekend.


That ice is always bad ice I know!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hope you bought a spud bar Buddy. Ice is always thinner near structures


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

And for all of you, please do not take my reports for granted. I know some of you drive quite a way to fish skeeter and I'm just trying to save you a wasted trip. No ice is ever safe. Don't fish alone and use a spud bar. We're supposed to be a fishing, not swimming....


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Hope you bought a spud bar Buddy. Ice is always thinner near structures


Pressure crack


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Checked mosquito today north end completely locked up was able to walk out 75 yards on the north end ice less than 24 hours early it was only 30% locked on north side. South end is still 70% open as of noon on wed. Please be careful and use common sense.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Easy now...just five more feet and I'm right over the road bed. 









Don't be that guy.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Going to go check shortly


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Going to go check shortly


Don't fall in tell Dan to wait for me! Let chuck go first he is bigger and older! Lol


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL @ Brad.... 2.5" in the state park bay. 2" 40" Imagination Station ()but I think the ice is much thinner farther out). Lake is 100% locked up.


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

brad crappie said:


> Don't fall in tell Dan to wait for me! Let chuck go first he is bigger and older! Lol


good to see you walking on water again . be safe going to get the shanty ready.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

QUICKRELEASE said:


> good to see you walking on water again . be safe going to get the shanty ready.


U got it


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Any updates on ice conditions at Skeeter?


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

I drove by the lake yesterday evening to check it out. I went out about 30 yards with my spud bar and everything was solid. I walked out by the Cemetery. Then I drove by the Causeway on the south side was 2 shanties.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

skeeter is good to go. fished the channel off of imagination station yesterday. 4" where i was, but be careful.


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

Lee in NEOH said:


> skeeter is good to go. fished the channel off of imagination station yesterday. 4" where i was, but be careful.


lee thinking of hooking with chuck in am and heading out are you planning to go ?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Had carpal tunnel surgery on my right hand yesterday, so that'l keep me down for a few days.


----------



## David McKee (Dec 21, 2016)

Lee in NEOH said:


> skeeter is good to go. fished the channel off of imagination station yesterday. 4" where i was, but be careful.


Saw you out there today, any luck?


----------

